# Calm down from threads. How about those kittens?



## RamistThomist (Sep 10, 2007)

Things got pretty heated recently. In an effort to keep the peace, I suggest, instead of theological wars, we have kitten wars!

Kittenwar! May The Cutest Kitten Win!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 10, 2007)

It is my *personal opinion* that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

you have to click on one of the kitties. then it changes to another two kittens. and so on. some pics are better.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It is my *personal opinion* that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.



OH YEAH? Well,


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > It is my *personal opinion* that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.
> ...



I remember that guy. He stood for everything I held dearly.


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > It is my *personal opinion* that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.
> ...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> you have to click on one of the kitties. then it changes to another two kittens. and so on. some pics are better.



It's my personal opinion that clicking on kittens is a waste of time. Nevertheless, I will not flaunt my liberty concerning love of kittens for I know you like them.


----------



## turmeric (Sep 11, 2007)

Oddly enough I was just about to post this picture of my cat.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > It is my *personal opinion* that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.
> ...



Pfft. Some marksman. I seriously doubt he's a good marksman if he needs a scope. Also, do you really expect me to believe that kitten has zerode his sites and even has the manual dexterity to adjust for distance and windage?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> victorbravo said:
> 
> 
> > SemperFideles said:
> ...



Real cats do it by intuition.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Spear Dane said:
> 
> 
> > you have to click on one of the kitties. then it changes to another two kittens. and so on. some pics are better.
> ...



We can always start a baptism or theonomy or Ron Paul thread?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 11, 2007)

I challenge you to a game of Asteroids!

http://www.puritanboard.com/arcade.php


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 11, 2007)

Maybe Rich just doesn't kittens. What about puppies?
puppywar.com


----------



## SemperWife (Sep 12, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Maybe Rich just doesn't kittens. What about puppies?
> puppywar.com



Rich doesn't have a love for kittens, but he doesn't hate them either. We actually owned one at the beginning of our marriage. She was the runt of the litter and unfortuately didn't live a very long life, but I would say he was attached to her.

When we first brought her home, he was not too happy with her at all. He refused to have her in our room and she would cry outside our door. One night the noise stopped after Rich got up and I found her in our washing machine (NOT ACTUALLY RUNNING and WITH THE DOOR OPEN). She immediately gained access to our room after that.  However, she grew on him to the point that when we had to put her down, he was at least misty-eyed if not shedding a tear for her. Maybe his comments here reflect that the event was so traumatic for him that no other cat will do???? We'll see what he says....

Puppies..... We have talked about getting one once we are settled back in the states.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 12, 2007)

Aww. Thanks, Mrs L.. That is a touching story.

(I was teasing with Rich, btw).


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 12, 2007)

I would rather have cats than dogs. Cats are low-maintenance. They sleep during the day, run the roads at night. They only need to be fed, let in, and let out.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 12, 2007)

My philosphy of pets is simple:


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 12, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> My philosphy of pets is simple:



Judging by the location of the stock, someone is about to have a sore shoulder. 

Are those even legal anymore in GB?


----------



## Calvibaptist (Sep 12, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> It is my personal opinion that they are both ugly and that the quality of lighting for those pictures is incredibly poor.



Rich, personally, I think your interpretation of the kitten pictures is flawed. You keep wanting to see a continuity between the pictures of kittens that just isn't there. You really have to strain the relationship between the two different pictures to get to your view that they are both equally ugly

I would have hoped that someone with your theological understanding and maturity would be able to tell that they are two very different kittens and they are both very important. But, while they are very similar to one another in that they are both kittens, it should be clear to anyone that the one on the left is a mere shadow of the true nature of kittens while the one on the right is the full embodiment of what a kitten should be. So, while there is correspondence between the two kittens, there is not a one-to-one correspondence.


----------



## SemperWife (Sep 13, 2007)

Spear Dane said:


> Aww. Thanks, Mrs L.. That is a touching story.
> 
> (I was teasing with Rich, btw).



I know you were teasing. I just wanted to show a slightly more sensitive side to the "tough marine" image and thought this was a good opportunity to do so.


----------

